
“We are now encrypting over 100M domains” - okket
https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/1022227355790499841
======
akmittal
I wonder how many of these are due to chrome 68 showing http sites as not
secure.

~~~
Flimm
It's probably more the other way around: the Chrome team only felt confident
to show a "not secure" indicator, because so many domains are HTTPS now, and
there is a good free option to get TLS certificates.

------
nojvek
This is phenomenal achievement in what used to be a vulture-like lucrative
fees industry. THANK YOU!

I really just hope we get a letsencrypt equivalent for health insurance that
is a "no-nonsense, gets the the job done" company.

